# Learn 3 Swinging Blues Licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Brand new.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for putting these up! I’ve got an excellent blues teacher here that’s pushing me forward really well but these videos are great to see where else I can go.


----------



## arayadis (Sep 13, 2018)

Great video. 
But I'm feeling like I'm falling out off my chair when I'm looking main camera angle 
Keep it up great work.


----------

